# Moving to less Land



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

After a death in the family, I have been given a house it is closer to a town so I can get a better job while the small farm can support itself. But the problem it is far away from where I keep Mooney, and the house and barn is only on 1/2 acre (I have the use of another 3/4 that belongs to family). I was wondering if it can be done keeping her on small property? Where I'll be working is close to home so I'll have time for the work and exercising her. 

Got another problem though, I already have a pony that will be coming this summer (on payment) that was before I got the house and I can't get my money back. So it'll have to come too. 

I keep saying what have I gotten myself into!! Any help would be great, and I understand I have to feed hay all year around, I already do on three acres but at $2 a 50 pound bale it isn't that bad.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Sure you can make it work. 

To not have a dust bowl and weed covered property, you need to restrict the horse and pony to a small dry lot. If there are runs or paddocks off the barn, use those. Limit grazing on the 3/4 acres to 1-2 hours per day and be diligent about it. Don't feel sorry for them and let them have access to it 24/7 or they'll have it down to dirt in 2 weeks then it will take you months to get any grass back. The pony will actually be a bonus. It will provide companionship for your horse and they don't eat much. I wouldn't want one horse by itself.

I've had 3 on 1/2 acre before. Not the best setup but it worked while it needed to.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Well said.


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks I guess I know I can do it, but I need as much info on how. At least the property is small enough I can afford to put down the proper footing to reduce any mud. I attachly bought the pony because Mooney has been calling a lot lately and gets up set when we leave. It is only young and will be tall enough to be used for riding later, but I think Mooney has decided she doesn't like being alone any more, and I am finally in a position to buy her a companion. 

Thanks Left Hand Percherons


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

Can you look at things another way and live in the farm and rent the house?


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

See my farm doesn't have a house nor a barn, right now it is mostly young trees and berry bushes. Mooney has a paddock and field there but only a small run in, which will have to made bigger for when pony comes. But right now I only make about $5000 the first year so I need to find a part time job to support me and the two horses (I have one but it is seasonal work). So for at least the next two years, it is out of the question to live on the farm (right now I am at home but there is no jobs around).


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

My friend has 3 draft horses on half an acre.  they are happy and healthy as she works with them often. They eat a LOT of hay though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Cali, it is nice to hear a story where it works, it isn't my first choice but right now it is for the better in a since. And at least neither of the horses are drafts!


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Haha yes I'm sure you'll do just fine  good luck with everything! It's amazing what you can do with a tiny bit of space if you use it properly (same friend, owns a total of 1 acre. She has a house on it that takes up a decent amount of room, two goats and their pen, a yard for the kids and dogs, and a huge chicken coop as well as a storage shed for her carriage and another shed for her hay).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks, we're cleaning up the land right now, there was a old car there that needed to be removed as well as a couple of old sheds. It looks like the horses will have a long run along the back of the property and a paddock around the barn, all that are going to have good footing put down. Plus the people on the private lane next to the property said I was allowed to use it any time for riding (about 20 to 30 acres with roads everywhere).

I have to laugh the house to needs some fixing up but I am more worried about my horses!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

You may want to give this book a read. I'm sure it would have some tips that could help you out.
Amazon.com: Horsekeeping on a Small Acreage: Designing and Managing Your Equine Facilities (9781580175357): Cherry Hill: Books


----------

